

Computing: Secure the Internet - lnguyen
http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v491/n7424/full/491325a.html

======
apawloski
I'm surprised they didn't mention Trevor Perrin and Moxie Marlinspike's
TACK[1] and Convergence[2]. These are probably the two most promising
solutions to the CA-centralized-trust dilemma.

[1] [http://www.ietf.org/mail-
archive/web/tls/current/msg08972.ht...](http://www.ietf.org/mail-
archive/web/tls/current/msg08972.html)

[2] <http://convergence.io/>

------
zerostar07
Coming from nature, i expected to read alternatives to certificate-based
security.

------
1337biz
Are these commentaries actually getting published in the print version of
Nature, or is Nature now venturing out in a HBR fashion in the "expert"
blogging business?

~~~
finin
I believe that this short piece appears in the 'Comments' section in the print
edition of Nature.

[http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v491/n7424/pdf/491325a....](http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v491/n7424/pdf/491325a.pdf)

